
Disney World to ban smoking in all parks, reduce stroller size - howard941
http://www.tampabay.com/theme-parks/disney-world-to-ban-smoking-in-all-parks-reduce-stroller-size-20190328/
======
makerofspoons
Good luck to the poor park employees who are going to have to enforce this.

I worked at an amusement park when I was in high school that decided to ban
smoking in the park one season and move the designated smoking area outside to
the parking lot. I took so much abuse that summer trying to enforce the rules,
dealing with upset guests coming in and out of the gates to have a smoke,
forgetting items in their lockers and having to walk back, etc. Far more abuse
than I took from guests in previous seasons over people smoking in the
isolated smoking areas that already existed.

~~~
loco5niner
Thank you for taking one for the team. Worth it in regards to its effect on
public health.

------
codemac
Went to Disneyland in February with my wife.

The size of these strollers is incredibly out of hand, to the point there are
now these wagon-like things parents take around that are 2x4+ feet for one
kid. They were absurd, and the whole "stroller parking" phenomenon at disney
is a great example of how out of hand it is.

It's silly that somehow I think removing smoking sections is more frustrating,
considering smoking actively harms the public's health - but that's probably
showing my own bias as a former regular smoker.

~~~
gnicholas
> _I think removing smoking sections is more frustrating, as it actively harms
> the public 's health_

This sentence reads (to me) like removing the smoking sections actively harms
the public's health. Did you mean that, or did you mean smoking actively harms
the public's health? Or am I somehow reading this wrong?

~~~
codemac
Poorly written - I just meant that it's silly that I dislike it, considering
smoking harms the public's health (and thus removing areas for smoking around
others is good for the public)

------
max76
I wonder to what degree the decrease in smoking rates is caused by education
and health awareness and to what degree the decrease in smoking rates is
caused by making it inconvenient and socially discouraged to be a smoker.

~~~
dontbenebby
Wasn't this a Friends episode? Rachel pretends to be a smoker to get 1:1 time
with some cool executive?

I suspect smoking, like any hobby, has a social component and making it a PITA
will push people to chat at the espresso machine or gluten free granola bar
dispenser instead.

~~~
dagw
I remember reading a paper years and years ago that apparently found that
smokers at companies where several of the senior bosses smoked got faster
promotions and higher raises than non-smokers.

 _push people to chat at the espresso machine or gluten free granola bar
dispenser instead_

The difference is that there is no reason for me to hang around the espresso
machine while drinking my espresso and also my office has something like 3
espresso machines on each floor, while all the smokers go to the same spot, so
it unlikely that I'll use the same espresso machine as the CEO. And even if I
do he has no reason hang around and talk to me. Being 'forced' to stand
outside in the cold for 5-10 minutes several times a day causes a different
bonding experience,

------
jinushaun
I have a kid, but I had never known some of these strollers existed before
until I went to Disneyland. I’m talking about the wagons and other giant
strollers.

I don’t think the large stroller ban will be controversial, since large
strollers are inconvenient anyway to the person pushing the stroller.

------
mnw21cam
"...a ban on strollers over a certain size."

You're not allowed to walk if you're too big? Explain this one for me.

~~~
DannyB2
It is probably to have no more of those six-wide seats across type strollers.

Okay, probably really only three, I've never seen six across actually. But
when you encounter them, they take up multiple pedestrian lanes and are
difficult to get around.

------
hkchad
I wish they'd ban all those scooters. It's like a cottage industry renting out
scooters at MCO, hotels and even at the park itself for a bunch of self-
entitled weirdo's to ride around in. It's clear they have never need one
before in their LIFE b/c they keep running into you at the park or cruising 6
wide down main street (I know some have a legit need, but not that many!).
Strollers at DW never bothered me, those scooters however....grrrrr. Oh yea im
sure you really need that I see you hop right out of it to get on a ride.

~~~
whamlastxmas
To be fair, walking around 10 miles a day in 95+ degree heat is exhausting for
a young healthy person like me. I am frustrated by people's laziness too but
they're likely physically incapable of walking that much

